# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Populli shqiptar dhe lashtesia e tij

## Geri Tr

Me beri pershtypje intervista e ketij studiesi shqiptar dhe thashe ta ndaj dhe me ju

Studiuesi shqiptar Z. Genc Leka është Anëtar i Federatës së Mësuesve të New York-ut dhe të Amerikës në SHBA. Anëtar i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve Shqiptarë në Amerikë dhe një ndër themeluesit kryesor të krijimit të Akademisë së Shkencave Shqiptaro - Amerikane në SHBA. Gjithashtu ai punon si edukator i asociuar në një shkollë të mesme të arsimit special në New York) 

- Z. Leka, në librin tuaj të titulluar “Nënë Tereza” botuar në vitin ‘98 në New York, ju shkruani se gjuha shqipe është gjuha më e vjetër indoevropiane në botë. Mbi cilat fakte bazoheni kur shpreheni kështu?

Shkollarët e shquar amerikanë kanë filluar të bazohen shumë tek tradita popullore. Edhe unë pa ardhur në Amerikë kam dëgjuar nga im atë se një profesor i tij jurist kishte thënë se gjuha shqipe është gjuha më e vjetër në botë. Gjithashtu një diçka të tillë im atë e kishte dëgjuar nga Rilindasit, të cilët e kanë thënë këtë brez pas brezi. Babai im ka kryer studimet e larta në Kostandinopol në vitin 1912 dhe ai transmetonte idetë e Rilindasve se gjuha shqipe është gjuha më e vjetër mbi tokë. Kur unë erdha në SHBA në 1990, këtë shprehje e kam gjetur edhe në librin “Old Calabria” në Bibliotekën e New York-ut, si dhe në shumë libra të tjerë.

- Pse e keni lidhur gjuhën shqipe pikërisht tek ky Libër?

            Qëllimi im ishte të sensibilizoja opinionin shqiptar që të vija ata në lëvizje për të gjetur rrënjët e veta. Në nëntor të vitit ‘99 unë i paraqita botuesit të gazetës “Iliria” Ekrem Bardhës dhe Vehbi Bajramit “Pemën Gjenealogjike” Indoevropiane, ku gjuha shqipe është degëzimi i parë nga rrënja. Që të dy ishin të gatshëm për t’a botuar këtë shkrim dhe këtë fotokopje por unë isha shumë i zënë në atë kohë. Disa vite më vonë pata rastin të lexoj shkrime të këtij karakteri me autorë të ndryshëm. Dhe për këtë ndjehem krenar, se përpjekjet e mia në këtë drejtim vunë vërtetë në lëvizje opinionin e gjerë të intelektualëve mbi vërtetësinë e lashtësisë së gjuhës shqipe.

- Po drejtuesit e Akademisë së Shkencave në Shqipëri a e mbështetën këtë ide tuajën? 

Në vitin 1996 unë isha Redaktor i Revistës “Trojet Tona” së bashku edhe me Drejtuesin e Revistës Z. Tom Palokaj, zhvilluam një intervistë me Prof. Shaban Demiraj. Njëra nga pyetjet që unë i drejtova atij ishte: - Shkollarët amerikanë thonë se gjuha shqipe është gjuha më e vjetër mbi tokë. Po ju ç’farë mendimi keni? Dhe përgjigja e tij ishte kjo:- Gjuha shqipe është një nga gjuhët më të vjetra të Ballkanit.

- Çfarë konstatuat ju nga kjo përgjigje Z. Leka?

Unë konstatova se shkencëtarët shqiptarë janë të ndrydhur nga politika pasi atje mund të ndodhë gjithçka, por njëkohësisht kuptova se ka mungesë informacioni. Ndërsa ne studiojmë, lexojmë dhe kemi mundësi të hulumtojmë nëpër librat më të fundit të shkencës gjuhësore, ku është vërtetuar se gjuha shqipe ka dalë gjuha më e vjetër në botë dhe renditet 9500 vjet para Krishtit.
- A mund t’i njohim lexuesit tanë se si quhet libri ku jeni bazuar mbi lashtësinë e gjuhës sonë?
Libri quhet “Luigi Genes, Peoples and Languages” me autor Luigi Luca Cavalli - Sforca.

- Studiuesit e huaj e kanë përcaktuar një gjë të tillë, por mendimi juaj personal cili është?

Mendimi im personal është se gjuha shqipe është nënë e baskishtes, burushaskitishtes, tokearjanit edhe kaukazishtes. Për ne shqiptarët është e mjaftueshme përcaktimi i ADN-së të cilën nuk mund t’a bëjmë dot vetë.
- Çfarë është ADN-ja?

ADN-ja është një zbulim i vitit 1952 edhe më përpara i karbonit 14 radioaktiv, që përcakton vjetërsinë e objekteve arkeologjike, mbetjet artikularike të trupit të njeriut, si dhe të fosileve me plus-minus 100 vjet. Studiuesja e parë që e zbuloi strukturën helikale bazike të molekulës së ADN-së në vitin 1952 është Rozalinë Franklin. (1920-1958) Pas vdekjes së saj në vitin 1962 James Watson i cili fitoi edhe Çmimin Nobel për Medicine realizoi Çelësin e ADN-së, dmth molekulën e trashëgimisë.

- Sipas jush si studiues kush mund të quhet Albanolog?

Unë nuk kam vërejte për titujt e gradat e atyre që i kanë kryer shkollat e larta në Shqipëri. Por i mbështes dhe i përkrah ata që konsiderohen albanologë në përpjekjet e tyre. Por që të jemi realist duhet të kuptojmë se Albanologjia është shkenca më e vështirë e historisë së njerëzimit. Për t’u bërë një albanalog i suksesshëm në rradhë të parë duhet të jesh arkeograf, shkencë e cila nuk është vetëm një degë e historisë por që mbulon një numër të madh fushash si psikologji, arkeologji, matematike, etnologji, etiomologji, etnografi, gjuhët lashta dhe moderne, filozofi, estetikë, e mbi të gjitha duhet të studiohet historia e proçesit të të menduarit. Po kështu duhen vizituar Muzeumet e Botës, si edhe duhet studiuar epigrafia dhe misteret e alfabeteve. Ka shumë më tepër se kaq, por mos të harrojmë se shqiptarët janë populli i parë në historinë e njerëzimit që krijuan alfabetin fonetik dhe çdo gërmë e alfabetit fonetik ka histori në gjuhën e lashtë shqipe.

- A mund të na jepni ndonjë shembull?  

Shumë shkollarë të Europës thonë, se alfa, beta dhe gama, nuk kanë kuptim në gjuhën klasike greke, sepse janë të huazuara nga fenikishtja dhe ugaritishtja. Historia qëndron këtu për të civilizuar njerëzimin. Shqipen nga alfabeti me kunja e kthyen me gërma, nga ku “A”-ja ka kuptimin e lopës që lëronte tokën, me emrin lopë përfshiheshin lopa, demi, kau dhe bualli. Dhe kështu “A” është pikturuar me brirët me kënd që është alfa. Pa lopën nuk mund të punohej toka si dhe ishte mbijetesë e domosdoshme në familje. “B”-betha (ose banus) që do të thotë banesë, ku me shtëpi fillon civilizimi. “?”- gama është grepi që shërben për të varur rrobat në familje. Kur vjen njeriu në shtëpi që pushon var rrobat në grepin që është ngulur në mur. “H”- është gardhi i shtëpisë, ku vihet kufiri. Aty ku caktohej gardhi nuk lejohej të dilte lopa, si edhe i huaji i familjes e kishte të ndaluar hyrjen pa prezencën e të zotit të shtëpisë. “H” do të thotë hop ose hov. Domethënë duhet bërë hop ose hov nga vendi për të kaluar gardhin. Këtë kuptim ka gërma “H”.

- Z. Leka, gjithashtu në një shkrim tuajin ku shkruani për Aleksandrin e Madh kam lexuar diçka mbi Jeruzalemin. Ç’farë lidhje ka Jeruzalemi me Shqiptarët?

Edhe në këtë shkrim qëllimi im ishte për të sensibilizuar opinionin, ku intelektualë dhe studiues shqiptarë dhe të huaj të gërmojnë më tepër për Jeruzalemin përpara Biblës. Ky është qytet i themeluar nga Pellazgët. Fisi Ilirian Jebuzit ishte fisi që banoi në Jeruzalem para se të themelonte Mbretërinë e tij Davidi Mbreti i Jeruzalemit. Siç dihet Davidi mori për grua me detyrim Beth-Shevën e bukur që ishte një Ilirjane nga fisi Jebuzit dhe familjes së re i u shtua një djalë të cilin e quajtën Solomon. Mbreti Solomon ishte mbreti më i mençur i Izraelit. Në atë kohë pas vdekjes së Mbretit Solomon, Izraeli nxorri një rregull që për t’u quajtur hebre duhet që nëna të ishte hebre. Ky rregull u bë ligj për shkak të nënës së Solomonit që ishte nga fisi Ilir i Jebusitëve, d.m.th shqiptare.
            Solomoni trashëgoi Psalmet nga nëna e tij që në Bibël njihen si Psalmet e Solomonit. Ka disa shkollarë të huaj që e kundërshtojnë këtë gjë. Por kjo është e vërtetë, sepse pasi shqiptarët e kanë patur gojën të mbyllur për shkak të pushtimeve romane, otomane dhe komuniste. Që nga ajo kohë mbasi kishin bashkëjetuar dhe martuar me njëri-tjetrin, shqiptarët i kanë mbrojtur pa ndërprerje izraelitët. Po të gërmohet më tepër do të shikojmë se Moisiu i thotë pasuesve të tij: “Do t’ju drejtoj tek një popull që është populli më mikpritës i botës”. Këtë libër që unë e kam studiuar dhe jam bazuar për të thënë të vërtetën mbi gjuhën tonë shqipe e kam dhuratë nga Dr. Wolintz, i cili është Numri 1 i Shkencës Oftalmologjike Amerikane.

- Po ju Z. Leka, pse nuk jeni angazhuar në Institucionet përkatëse për t’i institucionalizuar këto dëshmi?

            Sikurse shpjegova pak më lartë në vitin 1997, Dr. Wolintz u interesua për të më gjetur vend punë në një nga Institucionet më të rëndësishme që merret me hulumtimet e kësaj fushe. Por unë e kam parë të arsyeshme të punoj në mënyrë indipendente…Sepse unë nuk dua të them “jo” atëherë kur duhet të them “po”.

- Edhe një pyetje e fundit. Gjatë bisedës me një Profesor të huaj mesa më kujtohet ka qenë fundi i vitit 2001, keni diskutuar për një libër që ndodhet në bibliotekat e New York-ut dhe që fliste për shkrimet liturgjike në gjuhën shqipe. A mund të na flisni diçka në lidhje me këtë libër?

            Po më kujtohet shumë mirë. Kjo ngjarje ka ndodhur në 27 tetor të vitit 2001, ku unë pas shumë kohë kërkimesh dhe pas një njoftimi që kisha, arrita të gjej në një nga bibliotekat e New York-ut një libër që bënte fjalë për shkrimet liturgjike në gjuhën shqipe. Unë akoma nuk kam botuar asgjë në lidhje me këtë fakt për arsye se dua të jem shumë i sigurtë në ato që do të paraqes përpara opinionit publik. Për një gjë jam i sigurtë se një nga Papat e Romës me firmën e tij origjinale ka firmosur dhe deklaruar se ky shkrim është në gjuhën shqipe. Duhet theksuar se Papa kishte studiuar edhe Paleontologji. Por unë shumë shpejt do t’a bëj publike këtë të vërtetë së bashku me deklaratën e Papës. Libri është rreth dy shekuj e gjysmë më i vjetër se Meshari i Gjon Boukut, por mendoj se është edhe më i vjetër, si dhe është i shkruar toskërisht.

- Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Bamba

Pa interes, nuk thote ndonje gje.

----------


## Darius

Mua ne fakt mu duk shkrim me interes dhe thote jo pak  :buzeqeshje:  E vetmja gje qe me vrau pak syte ishte per Jebuzitet. Per aq sa di une ata kane qene nje fis kanaanit dhe nje offshot midis hititeve dhe amoritet. Hera e pare qe po e lexoj se paskan qene ilire. Kujdes se disave ju pelqen te na perzjejne me hititet.

----------


## Darius

Po mos u merzisni sepse lemshi ndaj lashtesise se shqiptareve eshte dicka qe nuk zgjidhet lehte. Mbase do duhen shume dekada deri sa te dalin materiale te reja ose te rishikohen ato ekzistueset per te shkeputur historine-arkeologjine nga politika. Nje shembull konkret eshte artikulli ndaj Ilireve te Lashte i perfshire ne Librarine e Kongresit ne Amerike. Shkrimi eshte i vitit 1992 dhe nuk kam gjetur dicka tjeter qe ta kete freskuar kete informacion: 




> *Albania
> 
> Library of Congress Article on the Ancient Illyrians*
> 
> Mystery enshrouds the exact origins of today's Albanians. Most historians of the Balkans believe the Albanian people are in large part descendants of the ancient Illyrians, who, like other Balkan peoples, were subdivided into tribes and clans. The name Albania is derived from the name of an Illyrian tribe called the Arber, or Arbereshë, and later Albanoi, that lived near Durrës. The Illyrians were Indo-European tribesmen who appeared in the western part of the Balkan Peninsula about 1000 B.C., a period coinciding with the end of the Bronze Age and beginning of the Iron Age. They inhabited much of the area for at least the next millennium. Archaeologists associate the Illyrians with the Hallstatt culture, an Iron Age people noted for production of iron and bronze swords with winged-shaped handles and for domestication of horses. The Illyrians occupied lands extending from the Danube, Sava, and Morava rivers to the Adriatic Sea and the Sar Mountains. At various times, groups of Illyrians migrated over land and sea into Italy.
> 
> The Illyrians carried on commerce and warfare with their neighbors. The ancient Macedonians probably had some Illyrian roots, but their ruling class adopted Greek cultural characteristics. The Illyrians also mingled with the Thracians, another ancient people with adjoining lands on the east. In the south and along the Adriatic Sea coast, the Illyrians were heavily influenced by the Greeks, who founded trading colonies there. The present-day city of Durrës evolved from a Greek colony known as Epidamnos, which was founded at the end of the seventh century B.C. Another famous Greek colony, Apollonia, arose between Durrës and the port city of Vlorë.
> 
> The Illyrians produced and traded cattle, horses, agricultural goods, and wares fashioned from locally mined copper and iron. Feuds and warfare were constant facts of life for the Illyrian tribes, and Illyrian pirates plagued shipping on the Adriatic Sea. Councils of elders chose the chieftains who headed each of the numerous Illyrian tribes. From time to time, local chieftains extended their rule over other tribes and formed short-lived kingdoms. During the fifth century B.C., a well-developed Illyrian population center existed as far north as the upper Sava River valley in what is now Slovenia. Illyrian friezes discovered near the present-day Slovenian city of Ljubljana depict ritual sacrifices, feasts, battles, sporting events, and other activities.
> ...


Shkrimi vazhdon me tej por pjesa qe e pason eshte histori e njohur.

----------


## Hyllien

2 shekuj nga superfuqia ushtarake më e madhe e kohërave për të pushtuar disa "cobenj piratë". Lëre se edhe historinë e kolonive Greke e dijmë. Cti bëjmë Saliut që do të rishkruaj historinë tani pasi i zhduku gjithë klasën elitare nga vëndi dhe e zëvendësoi me publicista që i duket vetja historianë. Pa marë parasysh grupin e rrezikshëm dhe ndoshta krejt të cmëndur në Kosovë që i duket vetja se janë më shqiptar se shqiptarët, por që në realitet janë një monstrozitet turkoislamik që kërkon të na kthej 500 vjet prapa.

Tani ajo puna e Hititëve është interesante. Besoj se arësyeja që na lidhin shpesh me ta, ka të bëj me strumbullarin Trojë, më specifikisht Trojën IV ku dhe burimet e tyre përmendin Wilusën.

PS: Genc Leka, është pushkatuar me një djalë tjetër para nja 30-40 vitesh po një herë. Kush qënka ky Genc Leka tjetër që ka shkruar ? Mos do jetë ndonjë pasardhës që i kanë vënë emrin ?

----------


## ikthus

> Shumë shkollarë të Europës thonë, se alfa, beta dhe gama, nuk kanë kuptim në gjuhën klasike greke, sepse janë të huazuara nga fenikishtja dhe ugaritishtja. Historia qëndron këtu për të civilizuar njerëzimin. Shqipen nga alfabeti me kunja e kthyen me gërma, nga ku A-ja ka kuptimin e lopës që lëronte tokën, me emrin lopë përfshiheshin lopa, demi, kau dhe bualli. Dhe kështu A është pikturuar me brirët me kënd që është alfa. Pa lopën nuk mund të punohej toka si dhe ishte mbijetesë e domosdoshme në familje. B-betha (ose banus) që do të thotë banesë, ku me shtëpi fillon civilizimi. ?- gama është grepi që shërben për të varur rrobat në familje. Kur vjen njeriu në shtëpi që pushon var rrobat në grepin që është ngulur në mur. H- është gardhi i shtëpisë, ku vihet kufiri. Aty ku caktohej gardhi nuk lejohej të dilte lopa, si edhe i huaji i familjes e kishte të ndaluar hyrjen pa prezencën e të zotit të shtëpisë. H do të thotë hop ose hov. Domethënë duhet bërë hop ose hov nga vendi për të kaluar gardhin. Këtë kuptim ka gërma H.


Personalisht sjam dakort me interpretimin e alfabetit grek prandaj me poshte po jap nje variant tjeter:


ALPHA,ALBA,_  e bardhe_






pra ideja per imazhin e germes A eshte marre nga pamja e majes se mali me debore(ALPET).

ndersa B  beta lidhe me ndajfoljen gege_ bet_ e bukur dhe imazhi paraqet gjinjte e nje femre.

Po jap edhe nje tjeter interesante:


germa PSI lidhet me foljen shqip_ FSHIJ_,por ka evoluar nga_ psi_ ne_ fshi_

te gjitha germat e alfabetit grek kane kuptim,ndonjehere tjeter do perpiqem te jap  te tjerat ,gjithashtu duket se seshte e vertete ideja se alfabeti u mor nga fenikasit perderisa kane kuptim ne shqip.

----------


## PELL-AZGAN

> Personalisht sjam dakort me interpretimin e alfabetit grek prandaj me poshte po jap nje variant tjeter:
> 
> 
> ALPHA,ALBA,_  e bardhe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PO TA STUDIOSH ME VEMENDJE GERMEN "A"NISET NGA NJE PIKE,D.M.TH. NGA LART.NDESA "AL-FA"AL-(V)A KA NJE RRUGE HYRJE, NJE VEND...DHE DALJE.
NDERSA PER "B" ATA NUK KISHIN TURP TA QUANIN BET(H)A ME FORMEN E SAJ PER TA MEMORIZUAR ME MIRE.
NDERSA FORMA E GERMES "PSI" TREGON HABINE NE "POO-SII.

----------

